# Burj Khalifa



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

...after 5 years of being known as the Burj Dubai, it is now the Burj Khalifa ....whatever, its official now and congratulations , you now live in the country with the largest building on earth, at least until the next guy puts up one taller....


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

It's amazing what 10 billion buys these days.............................


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Indian_Habibi said:


> ...after 5 years of being known as the Burj Dubai, it is now the Burj Khalifa ....whatever, its official now and congratulations , you now live in the country with the largest building on earth, at least until the next guy puts up one taller....


I'm trying to figure out if he was TOLD to call it that, or if he did it as a 'thank you' for the money and the much more he is hoping for.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Del said:


> I'm trying to figure out if he was TOLD to call it that, or if he did it as a 'thank you' for the money and the much more he is hoping for.


We'll never know for certain, but I reckon a combination of the two. 

-


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

*Why Burj Dubai renamed with Burj Khalifa ???*

Any thoughts? People talk about its due to respect. What is the real picture ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If I was given that much money to bail out my country, I would respectfully name what seems like a large accomplishment for Dubai.. to what seems to be the savior of the financiality of the country. 

I think its an accknowledgment of how indebted they are to abu dhabi, not in a negative way, but in a respectful way.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If I was given that much money to bail out my country, I would respectfully name what seems like a large accomplishment for Dubai.. to what seems to be the savior of the financiality of the country.
> 
> I think its an accknowledgment of how indebted they are to abu dhabi, not in a negative way, but in a respectful way.



Nicely put. 

-


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

In case of no down fall in Dubai, What name to be assigned to Burj?


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

And guess who inaugrated? He was ruler of Al ain whom I later recognized.... it's kinda sad, AD owns Burj al Arab, Metro and now burj dubai sry khalifa... well if it for the money


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

ExploreME said:


> In case of no down fall in Dubai, What name to be assigned to Burj?



The name won't change again. Sheik Khalifa is the ruler of the UAE and is therefore senior to Sheik Mo (in age too) so as a matter of course in Arab culture must be accorded respect. 


I presume things like the Metro station name will be changed now too.

-


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Xpat said:


> And guess who inaugrated? He was ruler of Al ain whom I later recognized.... it's kinda sad, AD owns Burj al Arab, Metro and now burj dubai sry khalifa... well if it for the money


AD owns the Metro ? i had no idea about that


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

Exactly what will be on the top floors of the Burj Abu Dhabi (150-160)? The floors themselves seem to be quite small, so I doubt they can be used as an apt/office etc. Empty room maybe?


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

bdb said:


> Exactly what will be on the top floors of the Burj Abu Dhabi (150-160)? The floors themselves seem to be quite small, so I doubt they can be used as an apt/office etc. Empty room maybe?


More then empty rooms, seems the "Worlds Highest Mosque" is situated on 158th Floor , check out this 
LINK


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

bdb said:


> Exactly what will be on the top floors of the Burj Abu Dhabi (150-160)? The floors themselves seem to be quite small, so I doubt they can be used as an apt/office etc. Empty room maybe?



That's where they will store all the Abu Dhabi banknotes.


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

So now everytime a toilet is flushed at the top of the Burj....water has to be pumped 1/2 mile up..do you think anyone calculated the cost of a single flush?!


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

Niknpatel said:


> So now everytime a toilet is flushed at the top of the Burj....water has to be pumped 1/2 mile up..do you think anyone calculated the cost of a single flush?!



There's a good chance that somebody thought of sticking water tanks somewhere near the top...


----------



## Niknpatel (Dec 27, 2009)

Del said:


> There's a good chance that somebody thought of sticking water tanks somewhere near the top...


....but then again with so much money to blow by the Abu Dhabians (hey, they bought Man City right?!hehe)...maybe they didnt?!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Executive offices from 145th - 162nd Floor.

All shell offices from 8000 sqft to 16,000 sqft mostly full floors,


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Del said:


> There's a good chance that somebody thought of sticking water tanks somewhere near the top...


Thats what the mechanical floors every 40 floors or so are for..


----------



## Del (Apr 29, 2009)

marc said:


> Thats what the mechanical floors every 40 floors or so are for..


Indeed.


----------



## pantaloons (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm told that the air conditioning will create enough condensation to provide a significant amount of water. I have no idea if that's true or not, but if so, pretty damn well designed. 

Has anyone heard what will happen to all the T shirts and souvenirs with "Burj Dubai" written on them?


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Xpat said:


> And guess who inaugrated? He was ruler of Al ain whom I later recognized.... it's kinda sad, AD owns Burj al Arab, Metro and now burj dubai sry khalifa... well if it for the money


Abu Dhabi OWNS the UAE !!! It all starts and ends with the Abu Dhabi check book.


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

pantaloons said:


> I'm told that the air conditioning will create enough condensation to provide a significant amount of water. I have no idea if that's true or not, but if so, pretty damn well designed.
> 
> Has anyone heard what will happen to all the T shirts and souvenirs with "Burj Dubai" written on them?



They are still being sold and will be on sale until they run out of stock. I am guessing it will take them a couple of weeks until all the souvenirs, road signs etc will be changed to burj khalifa.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Downtown burj dubai sounded like a location

Downtown burj khalifa, well, sounds like oral sex


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

m123 said:


> downtown burj dubai sounded like a location
> 
> downtown burj khalifa, well, sounds like oral sex


pmsl!


----------

